# Conexión de un subwoofer activo



## vicentek6 (Dic 17, 2009)

Saludos! Soy nuevo por aquí, bastante limitado en electrónica, sobre todo de sonido, y agradecería que me echarais una mano.

Tengo un subwoofer activo panasonic SB-WA340 que contiene todos los amplificadores de los demás canales de un home theatre. Quiero reaprovecharlo para un amplificador Yamaha RX-V365. Mi pregunta es si podría conectar la salida sub del amplificador a las entradas del subwoofer, descartando (dejando al aire) todas los demás pines, y si es así que precauciones debería tomar, tener el teléfono de los bomberos cerca o cosas así. 

Os adjunto el diagrama del SB-WA340. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 17, 2009)

Hola. no tienes problemas si solo conectas la salida de audio de sub del sintoamplificador a la entrada sub del subwoofer activo. Por cierto, no puedo encontrar ese modelo esta bien?

Bueno, si tu subwoofer no tiene entrada de sub y solo tiene entrada R y L entonces sales del sintoamplificador con una salida de linea (bien puede ser la de grabacion) y listo. 

No es recomendable sacar la señal de los parlantes del sinto para ingresar a las entradas del sub a menos que este tenga una entrada de alta señal.

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## vicentek6 (Dic 17, 2009)

Gracias por la rapidez 

Sí, sólo quiero gastar los pines SW (17) y A.GND del sub. Los demás los dejaré al aire, conectaré los otros altavoces que tengo directamente al receptor. El modelo formaba parte de un home theatre panasonic HT-850, bastante antiguo que en casa de un amiguete no se oía del todo mal. 

Type 1 way, 1 speaker, Bass-ref.
Speaker unit Woofer 17 cm cone type 6 ohm
Input power 240 W (Music)
Output sound pressure level 80 dB/W (1.0 m)
Frequency range 40 Hz–220 Hz (j16 dB)/45 Hz–180 Hz (j10 dB)
Dimensions (WtHtD) 160k450k424 mm
Mass 12 kg

Más adelante iré renovando el equipo, ahora iré tirando del frankestein éste...



> Bueno, si tu subwoofer no tiene entrada de sub y solo tiene entrada R y L entonces sales del sintoamplificador con una salida de linea (bien puede ser la de grabacion) y listo.



Bueno, pero éste si que tiene... Si no tuviera, ¿Le podría meter una entrada de línea, como tu bien dices, y él ya se encargaría de cortar las bajas frecuencias que le corresponden..?



> No es recomendable sacar la señal de los parlantes del sinto para ingresar a las entradas del sub a menos que este tenga una entrada de alta señal.



Las otras entradas del sub no las utilizaré, si no 

Gracias por tu respuesta, me he quedado más tranquilo.


----------

